# Whats going on with the comfort pack



## bagdave (May 9, 2010)

Hi All

I've order my new TT S-Line Quattro S-Tronic a few months back for delivery September and I can't wait!

One of the few options I have ordered is the Comfort pack which I understood (as it says it in the brochure) is Rear Parking Sensors, Cruise Control, Auto-dimming rear view mirror and light and rain sensors.

I've just been looking around on the Audi site and the configurator and if you look-up on the configurator the comfort pack it says Rear Parking Sensors, Cruise Control, Auto-dimming rear view mirror and Sun band on windscreen and viewing window for VIN. No mention of the light and rain sensors!

Does anyone have any idea what is actually in the Comfort pack as I bought it as I wanted the light and rain sensors that it said in the brochure!!!!

Thanks

David


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

bagdave said:


> Hi All
> 
> I've order my new TT S-Line Quattro S-Tronic a few months back for delivery September and I can't wait!
> 
> ...


I believe the rain and light sensors belong to the Auto Pack. Which i didnt order i regret so much!!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

For auto-dimming rear view mirror, you need the light sensor, which is part of the mirror assembly. The rain sensor is part of the base assembly that secures the mirror to the windscreen. Unless they've changed the construction so that you get the light sensor (which is on the mirror) without the base that includes the rain sensor, it could just be a discrepancy in the description. If all else fails, contact Audi Customer Services through their web site. They're not bad. The configurator can lag behind current specs but has been recently updated with the new colours etc. At the end of the day specs are subject to change without notice anyway.

The sun band is practically non-existant, so I wouldn't worry about it as it's next to useless.


----------



## T7JOM (Jun 12, 2010)

Hi David
The configurator also doesnt show as far as I can see the sound pack option. I have ordered the same spec but in a coupe and have both sound pack comfort pack as you describe ( so I want the light and rain sensors too!!) folding door mirrors and wheel upgrade. Only placed my order a couple of weeks ago so the options as described in the brochure are hopefully more accurate than web configurator.What colour did you go for?

John


----------



## TAL58 (Apr 17, 2010)

Yep your right. But the TTS configurator still says _*light and rains sensor pack*_.

I ordered both _*comfort pack*_ and _*light and rain sensor pack*_, wasn't actually bothered about every option they offered but worked out the same price as buying _*Electrically Folding Mirrors*_ after I managed to squeeze some discount out of them.

I was told a month or two into my order ( placed in april ) there may of been an issue with the _*comfort pack *_but not told what exactly, still don't know what the issue was.

Might be fortunate I did order both, as the dealer questioned why I was duplicating options.


----------



## bagdave (May 9, 2010)

Hi John

Only one colour for me and that's Ice Silver, I keep telling myself every time I buy a new car to have a different colour other than silver, as I toy with the idea, but every time I have had a different colour other than Silver it's always irritated me down the line and I end up swapping the car. What can I say I am fickle!

Being an S-Line and not having a small fortune I've gone for the black nappa leather, was very disappointed that there was not a better choice of leather colours on the s-line, unless you want to spend an extra 1500 odd, but, and I apologise for this, I really wanted those LED lights - sorry everyone!

So my Final Spec was TT Coupe S-Line Quattro S-Tronic in Ice Silver with Fine Nappa Black, extended leather, comfort pack, folding exterior mirrors, Type pressure monitors, heated seats and bluetooth.

Wanted more options but ran out of cash :x

Not gonna be happy if I don't get my rain and light sensors though :x


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Don't worry, the configurator is wrong and the brochure is correct, according to the configurator if you want the roadster you have to have an RS! I really wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## bagdave (May 9, 2010)

Thanks for all the help guys, I have heard back from Audi UK they said:

"I have spoken with Product Marketing who confirmed the Comfort Package does include light and rain sensors, as shown in the brochure. "

Thanks for all your help, I can sleep soundly tonight, and I must stop visiting the Audi Configurator :lol:


----------



## sheila (Oct 7, 2006)

There are some major flaws with these packs as they dont include everything you would expect and some packs duplicate items but includes others that you may want.
Comfort Pack includes - Acoustic parking, cruise, auto dimming rear view mirror and light and rain sensors - however note that it does NOT include auto dimming door mirrors which is something that it would be obvious to include with the dimming interior mirror as you are just as likely to be dazzled in the door mirrors as the interior mirror.
However if you now look at the Light & Rain Sensor Package this includes auto dimming rear view mirror and door mirrors, autotmatic headlight activation, automatic windscreen wipers and sunband for windscreen and electrically folding mirrors.
Apparently you cannot order these two packages together as they cancel each other out.
So if you want the auto dimming door mirrors and the Comfort Pack you would need to order the Auto Dimming and folding door mirrors as a seperate item at £340.


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

sheila said:


> There are some major flaws with these packs as they dont include everything you would expect and some packs duplicate items but includes others that you may want.
> Comfort Pack includes - Acoustic parking, cruise, auto dimming rear view mirror and light and rain sensors - however note that it does NOT include auto dimming door mirrors which is something that it would be obvious to include with the dimming interior mirror as you are just as likely to be dazzled in the door mirrors as the interior mirror.
> However if you now look at the Light & Rain Sensor Package this includes auto dimming rear view mirror and door mirrors, autotmatic headlight activation, automatic windscreen wipers and sunband for windscreen and electrically folding mirrors.
> Apparently you cannot order these two packages together as they cancel each other out.
> So if you want the auto dimming door mirrors and the Comfort Pack you would need to order the Auto Dimming and folding door mirrors as a seperate item at £340.


Wow! how complicated.....


----------



## TAL58 (Apr 17, 2010)

sheila said:


> Apparently you cannot order these two packages together as they cancel each other out.


When and where did you here about this? I've ordered both packages on my TTS because as I said above - its the same price. I won't be pleased if I collect my car and it is missing options I requested 4 months earlier.

Thanks

TAL


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

I'd have thought if there was an issue it would reject it when the order is confirmed for build (about 4 weeks before build I believe).


----------



## sheila (Oct 7, 2006)

TAL58 said:


> sheila said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently you cannot order these two packages together as they cancel each other out.
> ...


I was discussing the options included in the Comfort Pack and Light & Rain Sensor Pack with an Audi Dealer last week as I wanted to know if there was any discount on the two packages together as you they were repeating the same items i.e light & rain sensors, effectively you are paying twice for the same options in two different packs and only gaining say one other item that you may want, I was told that you cant order them both together as they cancel each other out, so if as in my case I wanted the dimming door mirrors with the Comfort Pack I would have to purchase these as an individual option and not be able to specify the Light & Rain Sensor Pack just to include them, as the two packs cancel each other out. Hope this helps but I appreciate you may have been told different so I am unable to confirm which account is right. The indication that there is a problem with one of your packs may be this issue?


----------



## pmw103 (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi All, 
It looks like the brochure on the web has been updated.

http://www.audi.co.uk/content/dam/audi/ ... er-tts.pdf

"WBI Comfort package. Acoustic parking system (rear only), cruise control, auto-dimming rear-view mirror and light and
rain sensors. *Not available in combination with light and rain sensor package*"

"Light and rain sensor package. Includes auto-dimming rear-view mirror and door mirrors, automatic headlight
activation, automatic windscreen wipers and sunband for windscreen. Also includes electrically folding door mirrors.
*Not available in combination with Comfort package*"

It now clearly states the packages can not be ordered together, they have also correct the bose speaker description to say 12 and not 13 as it did previously.

Mum has a TT on order since mid May and indeed it should be in the UK now or soon.

She ordered both the comfort and light and sensor packages, the dealer never called to clarify. 
We are not concerned as to how the car has been built we will follow up on Monday.

If you ordered both packages what did your dealer tell you?

Did you get a refund of the 110 pounds ?

Comfort and Light and Sensor packages would have cost 950 pounds. 
Comfort Package and (assuming it does include the light and rain sensors as mentioned above ) and auto dimming folding mirrors would have cost 840 pounds.

Does any one have a MY2011 car yet where you ordered both the comfort and light and sensor pack? 
What happened? 
Did you get the folding / dimming door mirrors? 
Or is everyone waiting for the 60 plate in September? 
Cheers
Paul


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

sheila said:


> There are some major flaws with these packs as they dont include everything you would expect and some packs duplicate items but includes others that you may want.....
> 
> .... *So if you want the auto dimming door mirrors and the Comfort Pack you would need to order the Auto Dimming and folding door mirrors as a seperate item at £340*.


And that's exactly why they do it that way.
Each pack has a hero 'option' that everyone wants, and a load of stuff that aren't really needed. Eliminating combinations means rather than just buying cruise, you buy the comfort pack that has parking sensors, etc, etc as well, therefore spending a few hundred £ more than you needed. But you also want light and rain sensors, and you can only buy those as a non discounted item... they have already taken more money than you wanted to spend... Audi win


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Spot on! And they know which options are desirable with which from past sales, so they can set up the options to achieve just that.


----------



## pmw103 (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi All, 
Interesting news

If you go into the MY2011 configurator on the web combine comfort package and 6XK.

It says

WBI Comfort package
Includes Acoustic parking system (rear only), cruise control, autodimming
rear-view mirror and light and rain sensors

6XK Auto dimming, folding, electrically operated and heated door mirrors
- including auto-dimming rear-view mirror, light and rain sensors, and
windscreen sunband

Which essentially gives you the same spec Comfort Pack and Light and Rain sensor package combined, but for less money, as far as I can see.

Indeed this would appear to be confrimed by the spec of Mum's car which I have now.

It has WBI and 6XK.
But will double confirm with the dealer that 6XK does indeed include 4GP. (Windscreen Sun Band)

So any one who ordered Comfort and Light and Rain Sensor Packs together should be getting a rebate on their final invoice!

Hope this helps
cheers
Paul


----------

